# strobe lights for 2011 f250



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

i would like to have strobe lights(probably hide away) on my 2011 f250. Any help of what to get would be appreciated. also where would i locate them(backup light, turn signal) ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Whelen vertex LED is a good choice, I believe those will run you about 70$ per LED. 
Headlights and tail lights are my preference, however you can install them virtually anywhere, (exterior wheel well on duallys, cargo light, reverse lights, fog lights, turn signals, tailgate, theist goes on!)
Depending on your budget, a nice mini light bar on top is a good choice too.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would get some of these http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-E-Series-Hide-a-Way-LED-Kit.html

Then put 2 in the blinkers up front and 2 in the reverse light you could also put 2 in the brake lights (thats what I have) and then have them flash in the X pattern


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Get the individuals if you shop the link above as they are brighter.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Strobesnmore;1588623 said:


> Get the individuals if you shop the link above as they are brighter.


Im not arguing with you (obviously you know what you are talking about) I just want to know how they are brighter? Is it a newer Gen LED?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

They are the newer version and use a newer LED diode that is brighter.


----------



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

fordtruck661;1588607 said:


> I would get some of these http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-E-Series-Hide-a-Way-LED-Kit.html
> 
> Then put 2 in the blinkers up front and 2 in the reverse light you could also put 2 in the brake lights (thats what I have) and then have them flash in the X pattern


thanks for the info. Just wondering what color strobes to use ? in the reverse lights(yellow) ?White in the brake lights ? I don't know what color lense i have in the front of the truck for turn signals right at the moment. I can't afford the whelen at 70.00 each.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

ramrod98;1588554 said:


> i would like to have strobe lights(probably hide away) on my 2011 f250. Any help of what to get would be appreciated. also where would i locate them(backup light, turn signal) ?


brightest LED's on the market 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHELEN-VERTEX-SUPER-LED-HIDE-A-WAY-5-YEAR-WARRANTY-/320862030229


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

ramrod98;1591309 said:


> thanks for the info. Just wondering what color strobes to use ? in the reverse lights(yellow) ?White in the brake lights ? I don't know what color lense i have in the front of the truck for turn signals right at the moment. I can't afford the whelen at 70.00 each.


I would go Yellow All around (reverse and front blinkers) It is more noticeable than white.


----------



## 06redzo6 (Feb 2, 2013)

I personally think if you're going to spend the time putting hideaways in you should get decent lights. Most people will tell you that you get what you pay for.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

06redzo6;1602313 said:


> I personally think if you're going to spend the time putting hideaways in you should get decent lights. Most people will tell you that you get what you pay for.


I agree. My friend bought a Chinese kit. On the 3rd storm we replaced power supply with Whelen. And as each bulb blew, we also replaced with Whelen.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would agree if you are buying strobe.....But for led I have a few friends along with my self that got these http://www.extremetacticaldynamics.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=93 around a year ago And they have worked great so far.....Only problem I had was one light was not working right when i got it......so I sent it back and got a new one in just a few days.


----------

